# South Lake Tahoe



## chad812 (Jan 23, 2008)

Can anyone suggest the best airport to fly into, to make the trip to South Lake Tahoe?

Also, what other resorts should I check out in the South Lake Tahoe area besides Heavenly?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would check out just about any other resort than Heavenly. Anyway, for south shore, Kirkwood is a must. By far the best resort on that side. Sierra is pretty decent too. Mt Rose is supposed to be fun and has a good following. Probably the best snow in the region due to their altitude. I've never been to that one but I am sure it's fine. 

Squaw is worth the drive from South Shore. It's insane what they have open. Make sure you go mid week, as stuff like the Palisades are not open on weekends ever. Too many jongs would get killed if it was...


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

reno and drive over
if u got the cash s.Tahoe airport
staying at a casino?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

whats wrong with heavenly?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Aramail said:


> whats wrong with heavenly?


i'll tell you whats wrong> too icy.. always closing due to wind advisory (other mountains stay open).. too crowded.. and dont forget expensive.. deff recommend kirkwood or sierra.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

snwbunnie85 said:


> i'll tell you whats wrong> too icy.. always closing due to wind advisory (other mountains stay open).. too crowded.. and dont forget expensive.. deff recommend kirkwood or sierra.


word!!:cheeky4:


----------

